# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Restoring BG marks that you prefarmed

## noes

You can restore some of your BG marks that you prefarmed over this link: Expired Mail - Blizzard Support

-Press Burning Crusade Classic
-Select In-Game Issues 
-Recover mail

----------


## JacobBlair

The number of EssayPedia reviews is continually growing, but this website seems to be the only source of up-to-date, valid, and reliable information about the writing services.

----------

